# 2010 & 2017 Moonbus Differences?



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I know the Orion went through some changes for it's latest release, but does anybody know of any changes with the Moonbus between the 2010 and 2017 releases- aside from the box art?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I have both and did a cursory comparison back last year.

As far as I can see nothing changed in the kit, The Instructions and the box were different.

If you want I can pull them out and compare them a bit closer.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!
I plan on replacing my early Orion with a new one (mostly for the wing correction)- thinking of bashing the first one into the unseen booster.
I saw both kits on Cultman, already have the 2010 edition and I am just wondering if they had any significant differences worth getting a new kit over. Box and instruction differences are OK, I am not a collector and discard them anyway, but if they revised any details that would be important.

There a great thread in the SciFi modeling section about the differences between all the Orion kits, Moebius really did enough to justify a new kit.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Richard Baker said:


> Thanks!
> I plan on replacing my early Orion with a new one (mostly for the wing correction)- thinking of bashing the first one into the unseen booster.
> I saw both kits on Cultman, already have the 2010 edition and I am just wondering if they had any significant differences worth getting a new kit over. Box and instruction differences are OK, I am not a collector and discard them anyway, but if they revised any details that would be important.
> 
> There a great thread in the SciFi modeling section about the differences between all the Orion kits, Moebius really did enough to justify a new kit.


I have both versions of the Moebius Moon Bus. The only difference I see are the different instruction sheet and box on the 2017 release.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

My friend who owns the mid '70s Orion I showed in my Orion thread has the original Aurora moonbus built by him back in the early '70s. He said he will look for it. He thinks it is in his attic so I don't know what kind of shape it is in. 

If he finds it, I'll try to post a differences thread of the 3 versions.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Much appreciated!
There are other models in the queue ahead of my Moonbus, so there is no great urgency but I don't know how long the kit is going to be in current production in case I do need to upgrade it


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I asked Frank at Moebius when it came out: no differences in the parts of the two kits.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I posted a new thread in the science fiction kit section comparing the 1969 Aurora kit with the 2009 and 2017 Moebius kits.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!
We can let this thread roll off and use the new one for any new postings

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/99-science-fiction-modeling/585409-comparison-2001-moonbus-kits.html


----------

